# Walking Alone



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Does anyone else freak out when walking in quiet places alone, like woods or is it just me and an overactive imagination?

Mind you there was a starnge man on my walk today, walking alone!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I do too, in fact I never go to woods or quiet park areas on my own for that reason but we are lucky to have alternatives. I even get freaked out if I am walking with a friend though so I am useless!!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha Ha - you make me feel better!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree, I don't like walking along quiet places on my own either.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It generally doesn't bother me - I find crowded streets much more scary!
During the winter months I walk in the dark (between 6 and 7). There are some other early morning walkers and we sometimes cross paths, but often I see no one. There are also a few dedicated twitchers who are often out around dawn looking for birds that fly in from the continent.
One dawn Kiki surprised a bird watcher - not one of the regulars - and she really barked at him. He got quite angry and said I should have better control of my dog, but I explained to him that I was really, really pleased that she had barked at a stranger lurking in a bush. Inzi offered him her ball incase he wanted to play. He did not. I haven't seen him since, but I now trust that Kiki would give me warning of stangers.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I walk in the park alone at 7am I don't really think about it cause I'm too busy concentrating on Molly and what she is picking up in her mouth etc Some days when I am at home I think it's kind of creepy cause there aren't many people there early in the morning. Then I think that I am just being paranoid and watch too many Criminal Mind episodes I am alwasy aware of my surroundings though!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I walk alone in woods etc most of the time just meet other dog walkers although there are a few steep inclines and rocky areas in so e places and often concerned if you injure yourself and no mobile phone reception x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I always walk on my own, I remember one time I was walking and echo kept kept pulling back, after the third time I looked back just as a guy passed me. 
Before I even had time to proses the fact that he was there, the guy just said "your fine hen I'm no gonna hurt you". Ne walked past me. 

I felt so bad as I hadn't even had time to think that and feel its sad that the guy felt he needed to explain himself like that. 


But I have had kreepy walks where I saw a guy look directly at me then walk off in the same direction I was heading, he kept looking back which made me uneasy. He go the the underpass before I did and by the time I got to it I couldn't see him but new I should have still been able to see him, so refused to go through the underpass and went over instead. Still never saw the guy but got home safe and sound. 


I walk fiends dogs and a lot of the time they are large breeds, Danes, GSDs and Rotties. I do feel a difference when walking them to when I'm walking my lot, you see a different reaction from people and sometimes i feel a little respect espetal if the dog is behaving well and walking to heal. but I'm still not a person who would want to own a big breed.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

kendal said:


> But I have had kreepy walks where I saw a guy look directly at me then walk off in the same direction I was heading, he kept looking back which made me uneasy. He go the the underpass before I did and by the time I got to it I couldn't see him but new I should have still been able to see him, so refused to go through the underpass and went over instead. Still never saw the guy but got home safe and sound.


Oh that sounds horrid!! 

I think I watch too many murder programmes and reading The Jigsaw Man probably hasn't helped! Luther tonight!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haven't really thought about it. Though I constantly analyse people... So occupy myself constantly with thoughts... Probably prevents me worrying too much!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't like walking alone either. I tend to stick to inhabited it places when alone. So yes Inget freaked. It's actually a horrid feeling.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I walk my two alone all the time. We go for a nice 15 minute walk about 4 am, but I stay within the apartment complex (well lit) and I carry a Maglite that my dad gave me in case something would happen.

I'm not very big (5'2) and I know I'm not as strong as I'd like to think, and Amiee Jane and Miles are too friendly if something where to happen.

When I am in the woods alone, I don't feel afraid. 

About ten years ago my mom and I were followed by some strange guy who was just sitting on a bench until we waked by. He was mumbling something we couldn't understand and when we passed him, he got up and followed us getting louder and louder. We called for help, but the cops wanted us to stay put. We ended up running into the thick of traffic to get away from him. And we had our Lab/chow mix with us, and she didn't scare him off.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

oh .please girls be careful out there.there are so many kookie guys out there just looking for girls alone ,,please be careful OK.


----------



## scholt (Jun 20, 2013)

Not really.
Before we got Pip I was one of the quirky people walking alone, just like a walk. Good reason to get a dog = so people don't look at you oddly 
In jest slightly though - please do what it takes to feel safe x


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I am a bit of a nervous type & although I do walk Bruno in fields etc i sometimes feel a bit spooked & breathe a sigh of relief when I get back to civilisation or see other people. Dogs have a bit of a sixth sense though - Bruno hates people walking behind him & keeps stopping & looking over his shoulder. He likes to keep an eye on them & so I have to wait & let them pass & he'll happily trot along after them. He's always friendly with everyone but hates teenage boys & barks like mad at them which is a bit weird. Funnily I never feel scared when I'm with the kids even though they're only 8 & 4 - maybe too distracted by them to even think about feeling nervous! I think telly is a big problem thought as it is always about serial killers attacking women which is bound to scare us. Luther is the worst - that man under the bed episode?! That was surely just producers thinking it would be funny to terrify any woman sleeping alone!


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Weaktea said:


> . Luther is the worst - that man under the bed episode?! That was surely just producers thinking it would be funny to terrify any woman sleeping alone!


That was horrible!! There was a french film I watched with a man under the bed too. Maybe I should just stick to Call the Midwife in future


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmmm not sure about that. Labour's even more terrifying!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i don't know girls ,but here in the states we just had a guy who held three girls captive for ten years,and this year finely one girl got out and now he is in jail.for all kinds of crimes two of the girls had kids that were killed by him by beating them on the belly till they miscarried..it was a very bad time for them poor girls.so it is not only movies that are like that it is real life ,,so i repeat please be careful ok


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Strange I read this in the morning then took Molly out and there was no one in the park and of course I didn't take my cell........anyhow there was this homeless man drunk as a skunk and he kept talking to me and I didn't feel comfortable........ugh.........I never take my phone with me but now maybe I will! It creeped me out cause he followed us and I wanted him to go away but Molly was all over him of course! If someone did something bad to me I don't think she would protect me She has a bark but she loves everyone so.........weird how I read this in the morning and had a major creep out moment! Now I will be taking my cell with me for sure! She is too friendly


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> i don't know girls ,but here in the states we just had a guy who held three girls captive for ten years,and this year finely one girl got out and now he is in jail.for all kinds of crimes two of the girls had kids that were killed by him by beating them on the belly till they miscarried..it was a very bad time for them poor girls.so it is not only movies that are like that it is real life ,,so i repeat please be careful ok


you are a sweet man thanks for warning us!! Love you for caring!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well here in the states i see so much on the news every day .and i see all the girls out jogging at night and very early in the morning when there is on one around. they are crazy. there are to many weardoo around now -a - days. and i worry about you all doing that all the time 
just be careful OK i love you all and i want you all to be here


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I use to have a GSD and use to walk every were on my own, such as in the woods, river banks and out at night always felt safe. Then hopefully no one is going to mess with a 10 st dog (he was a big sofety) Then when I lost him and got my cairns I was not so brave about going out alone in the woods or river banks, lucky my friend got the brothers to my two so always went out together in the evenings. At least cairns can be very noisy if they do not like someone but who can hear you in the woods or fields, this is something my friend and I have said! and we still forget to take a phone with us Now I've got George he would be no help at all and just lick someone to death?? little love. But as it stands at the moment his big brother Harry would I am now sure bite and bark at them Sorry for the long post get carried away off to walk the boys xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami and Carley would only injure someone with a swelling of the face from overlicking!! I always carry pepper spray with me and keep it on a ribbon attached to my wrist, so I can get to it easily! I also have an air horn in case we are overcome by a large dog . . hopefully a blast would scare the bejebbers out of it. I really fear with 2 dogs as you just dont have the control you would with one. I was walking my daughters dog years ago with a harness on and a hugh dog jumped over some hedges (He must have been crouched down waiting) . . His teeth were barred and he was growling . . my only instinct was to snatch the harness backwards as hard as I could and her dog landed square in my arms with a snarrling, snapping jaw right behind . . I had to kick the agressor to get him to back off at all. I was shaking like a leaf, but we were both fine.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

It is such a shame we have to think about these things as it is nice to get away from everything and be at peace in the woods!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes .when i was a kid in Phila.Pa. I and my friend used to be able to go any where .from down town and ride the subways all day to the woods and spend to day running and playing there and having a great time ..but now little kids are being abducted right from in front of there own homes .the times are getting so bad .the times now are for the crazy people who rob,,steal,and rape.and the good people are getting to be the ones that pay the price.we are the one that suffer .it is a shame


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

My two cents for what its worth. I think only difference now then years ago, is the 24 hour news and "everything" is connected like Facebook and Twitter. And the "news" is not news any more.

This is an interest chart showing the population of the US increasing but Violent crime and list of other "crimes" ALL decreasing every year. http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s/2011/crime-in-the-u.s.-2011/tables/table-1 Now this chart is only going back to 1992. Also there is this one http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2013/05/us-murder-rate-track-be-lowest-century Which says we are at are lowest crime rate in over an 100 years. So really if these stats are true are crime rate at least in the US is comparable to the 1886's. Of course the article sites a possible link to "lead exposure" for increase in crime, because the health issues with lead of course.

But back in the 1886's you didn't have TV, Facebook and Twitter. I'm not saying you shouldn't use "common sense", but things probably aren't as bad as we think they are. There was "crazy" people back then and "crazy" people now. Just now the crazy get on TV with in 5 secs. for doing something. 

One reason I don't watch news anymore and my life is better off. My husband and I have gone for walks in the Smoky Mountains, Ocala National Forest and many of others places.. And have felts save, there only have been a "few" times where we thought we should bring some "protection" for ourselves. And of course ever had to use it.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well back then you didn't have a city running over with drugs and you didn't have kids 13 & 14 carrying automatic weapons,and a total dis-regard for life .yesterday a child 13 years old hit and old lady on the street and stole her retirement check. you can stick up for the generation but i for one would not want to raze any children today.i feel very sorry for the good kids in any city.if you live out side of the city you have a better chance,but now they are going down hill fast.it is just to much drugs .it is overwhelming the law


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

kim if you want to keep chatting about this take it to chit chat ok


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> kim if you want to keep chatting about this take it to chit chat ok


Sugarlump I didn't start this thread. I'm just saying life is not as bad as the media makes it out to be. And I have lived in big cities and small country towns. 

And yes I will stick up for the "generations", because my husband's son is raising to wonderful little kids that will be growing up in this world. So I guess I want to make sure this world keeps on improving for their future and everyone else. Thats why I get involved in groups that help improve society and not bring it down like the news media. 

By the way their were people stealing money from people back then also. And probably more access to drugs then. NO difference. The only difference is you hear about it now and most likely more offend the criminal gets caught now.. Sugarlump that was my only reason for commenting.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you know, I don't even think about it. Polly and I walk all around lots of woods, down canal towpaths, along the river paths and field byways between Nottinghamshire and Derbyshire. Also I've been running along these paths for the past 18 years, often in the pitch black. The oddest thing was coming across a man with just a short jumper on and nothing else jogging along the pavement at 5am on a bitterly cold, frozen morning in January. I was running in the opposite direction and couldn't help notice that he was starkers apart from the (very very short) jumper!

Toffin
x


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Do you know, I don't even think about it. Polly and I walk all around lots of woods, down canal towpaths, along the river paths and field byways between Nottinghamshire and Derbyshire. Also I've been running along these paths for the past 18 years, often in the pitch black. The oddest thing was coming across a man with just a short jumper on and nothing else jogging along the pavement at 5am on a bitterly cold, frozen morning in January. I was running in the opposite direction and couldn't help notice that he was starkers apart from the (very very short) jumper!
> 
> Toffin
> x


Brings tears to the eyes and a smile to the face


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

kim .i'm not saying that you can't raze good kid .it is all according to where you live ..you don't live in Phil.Pa. or Chicago.or places like that..if you can find a station down there that you can hear Phila .Pa, news every night please do so. down town Phila. is a war zone.kids 4,,,5,,,6 are being shot right off there front steps.one little girl 4 years old was shot right in the face i lived in Fla all over the place for a few years ,,and i did not find it bad at all..but i do think there are places in Fla that are bad .but Phila is a whole nether ballgame..the young boys there don't care who they shoot just for a few bucks.it is really bad


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> kim .i'm not saying that you can't raze good kid .it is all according to where you live ..you don't live in Phil.Pa. or Chicago.or places like that..if you can find a station down there that you can hear Phila .Pa, news every night please do so. down town Phila. is a war zone.kids 4,,,5,,,6 are being shot right off there front steps.one little girl 4 years old was shot right in the face i lived in Fla all over the place for a few years ,,and i did not find it bad at all..but i do think there are places in Fla that are bad .but Phila is a whole nether ballgame..the young boys there don't care who they shoot just for a few bucks.it is really bad


Yes I don't live in those places mainly for the weather. You can't pay me enough money to live where there is snow. But that aside you can just listen the Tampa/St. Pete news and you get the same stories you will up there. There are parts of Tampa that may not be as bad up north, but still have the same problems.

I just happen to listen to the local news today EVERY story was about this crime and that crime. There must have been 4-5 stories all in a row. Now I know there was probably a LOT of good things going on in Tampa. But not one was reported. Good news does not sell.

The problems you site I think have to do with of the lack of parents and education for these kids. If they have no direction they will take up with gangs. Its sad but thats what happens. If people got involved and started showing those same kids there is a "different" way, then I think it would change things. 

As for me walking at night.... I wouldn't do that. Because walking at night would creep me out anyways.... It always has LOL. I didn't like even going out in my own back yard at night alone when I was a kid.  Now I will walk with a group of people, but not by my self even in my own yard. LOL


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugarlump . . . I totally hear where you are coming from and totally agree with you . . i would guess you are in your 70s and totally remember that sweet innocent time when children could be children and play outdoors without a care in the world. Those were the best of times to be treasured forever!!
I wont get into a debate as this is my "Happy place", but when God was eliminated from our schools, the demise of our country began! Thank goodness there are still many wonderful people, young and old left in this world and those are the ones I pray into my and my familys lives!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I also agree Nancy I used to take off with a friend and play in the woods or ride our houses out side our property with out cell phones. :-0 One time the horse came back with out my sister. LOL 

I don't think that would happen today. But there are still a LOT of good people out there. Thank god there is more GOOD people then bad.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I walk alone all the time. I think I put way too much trust in the world lol. But nothings happened yet. Helps I and the dogs are both very observant, and they'll bark at lone strangers tell I call them off. If someone grabbed me I bet they'd go off like a bomb!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't want to frighten anyone but the only thing I remember from a self defence class at school is that if someone grabs you from behind with their hand over your mouth, just grab their thumb & pull it back as far as you can. They have to relax their hold so you can scream as loud as you can. Hopefully no one will ever need it but its something you don't need any strength for so anyone could do it. Gosh this is becoming a serious post!


----------

